# A pill to boost a woman's libido has been approved by the FDA!



## Ralphy1 (Aug 19, 2015)

It will be available in October but is not meant for seniors.  Sorry ladies, maybe a pill for you will be coming...


----------



## Linda (Aug 19, 2015)

Yep, and in a year or two they'll probably have lawyers on TV trying to get people to contact them that have had all sorts of problems or even death.  (Yes, I died from this last year, can you help me with a lawsuit sir?)  I guess you men know ****** causes heart attacks, blindness, hearing loss and Melanoma?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hmm, and I thought that my loss of vision and hearing was just due to my aging...


----------



## Pappy (Aug 19, 2015)

500 mgs. Are just too much Ralphy.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 19, 2015)

But being blind means that you no longer worry about being choosy...


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 19, 2015)

Ralphy, at some point gravity has the same affect/effect. Lolololol.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 19, 2015)

Yes, after a certain age Gravity is the enemy of us all...


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 19, 2015)

while some might find this amusing, I see a danger to a lot of women. How long before we hear a news story involving some dirt bag male spiking a women's drink to get her "in the mood"?  Not long I'll wager.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 19, 2015)

Bill Cosby, are you listening?  nthego:


----------



## Lara (Aug 19, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:
			
		

> A pill to boost a woman's libido has been approved by the FDA!


Imagination is free without negative side effects. 

.


----------



## rt3 (Aug 19, 2015)

The drug works on serotonin levels somewhat like Prozac and other SSRI, not blood flow. Better results are obtained with oxytocin troches and creams using vasodilators and hormone creams. Point is if your taking melatonin, 5htp for sleep and/or other re uptake inhibitors may make you an unlikely candidate.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 19, 2015)

Imagination may work for women with emotional inhibitors, but often there are physical causes with limit libido.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 19, 2015)

"I love you Cindy"...."I love you too Seymour"...."You get your blue pill, I just took my pink one."  Hot time in the old town tonight.:glitter-heart::glitter-heart::glitter-heart:


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 19, 2015)

Wonder what happens if Cindy and Seymour mix up their pills.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 19, 2015)

How would ****** affect a woman?


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 19, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Wonder what happens if Cindy and Seymour mix up their pills.



Cindy ends up with limp wrists and Seymour can't understand his sudden attraction to Bill next door.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 19, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> How would ****** affect a woman?



Do we really wanna know??????


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 19, 2015)

Lara said:


> Imagination is free without negative side effects.
> 
> .


Thinking about your comment and it occurs to me that lacking libido would mean the woman would not only not "imagine" but not want to Lara.  Imagination is great for someone with normal or elevated libido.  Yes??


----------



## Lara (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm willing to bet there is SOMEthing imaginative enough to trigger anyone's libido…but I'm not a doctor nor researcher so I could be wrong (see 2nd paragraph). But I believe with time, patience, imagination, and open mindedness, that the individual's trigger(s) will eventually be found. The key is to let go of inhibitions too. Maybe it takes a lot more time than ****** or this "pill" for women but time well spent  The "I don't want to" might just be "I never thought of that before" or "I never was uninhibited enough to try that before". 

If those ideas fail then you may be referring to lack of testosterone (women also have testosterone) which medical doctors think you can only increase with medications…no. My favorite natural remedy doctor is Dr. Mercola (he is highly regarded in the medical field as well as the homeopathic field) and here's a link that gives people 9 natural remedies to increase testosterone levels (people can add these 9 to what I suggested above):

http://fitness.mercola.com/sites/fitness/archive/2012/07/27/increase-testosterone-levels.aspx

The link has a slide show and an article. The article is much more informative so, whoever is interested may scroll down after you get to the link.


----------



## Shirley (Aug 19, 2015)

Flowers, music and chocolate work. :barbershop_quartet_


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 19, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Flowers, music and chocolate work. :barbershop_quartet_



Sometimes a little booze does too.  Makes some ladies "frisky".


----------



## Lara (Aug 19, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Flowers, music and chocolate work. :barbershop_quartet_





			
				AZJim said:
			
		

> Sometimes a little booze does too. Makes some ladies frisky


Flowers and music YES, but you two in the front row!...I'm going to send you to the back of the class if you don't behave. I'm going to give you two a quiz. haha
Here's the thing about sugar (and booze has sugar too): Testosterone levels decrease after you eat sugar, which is likely because the sugar leads to a high insulin level, another factor leading to low testosterone.

Here is the shortened version (because you're not paying attention haha) 
for the 9 Natural Remedies for increasing testosterone levels (remember, women have testosterone too):


1. Lose Weight. ...
2. High-Intensity Exercise like Peak Fitness (Especially Combined with Intermittent Fasting) ...
3. Consume Plenty of Zinc. …*
4. Strength Training. ...
5. Optimize Your Vitamin D Levels. ...
6. Reduce Stress. ...
7. Limit or Eliminate Sugar from Your Diet. ...
8. Eat Healthy Fats.
9. Boost intake of Branch Chains Amino Acids (BCAA) from foods like Whey Protein, cheese (or supplements)

*REGARDING ZINC: Be careful with amounts! You can get too much (but I don't remember how much is too much)


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 19, 2015)

It's not me, it's Shirley....


----------



## Shirley (Aug 19, 2015)

:shussh:*Wasn't me, man, I was at the movies. *


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 19, 2015)

Shirley said:


> :shussh:*Wasn't me, man, I was at the movies. *



*Standing arms crossed, foot tapping the floor*  Ok, young lady just what film did you see???


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 19, 2015)

Isn't the word "frigid" just a bit outdated and sexist?


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 19, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Isn't the word "frigid" just a bit outdated and sexist?



Not for a Freezer.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Aug 19, 2015)

This is a DISASTER waiting to happen.  If the 300 lb desk clerk at this hotel takes a pink pill and gets "frisky"... I can only hope and pray these hotel door locks are built well!!!!  None of us old geezers will be safe with a stampede of "pinked up" ladies chasing all but catching we who are slowest!!!


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 19, 2015)

Hmm. My experience as a therapissed would cause me to have a difference of opinion with posters who either turn these ladies' problem into a fat lady joke, (so prejudicial,) or are uncomfortable with the idea that sometimes medication is required to supplement the effects of all other options. Sexuality, particularly female sexuality is a complex matter undeserving of antiquated negative stereotyping (frigid,). I have seen the anguish some of these ladies experience, it is no laughing matter. When will people take women's sexuality seriously? Do we make jokes about three hundred pound men hopped up on ******??


----------



## Falcon (Aug 19, 2015)

Defrosting the fridge is the same as foreplay.    (And vice-versa)


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 19, 2015)

Falcon, that is disrespectful to women.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 19, 2015)

This thread has turned into a disrespectful joke...


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 19, 2015)

Funny how threatened some individuals seem to be at the thought of women embracing/controlling their  feminine sexuality.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 20, 2015)

Follow The Money!

Company that makes the female ****** pill just sold for..... 1 BILLION DOLLARS...lol

http://www.thedailybeast.com/cheats/2015/08/20/female-******-to-be-sold-for-1-billion.html

No pill required for this deal.


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 20, 2015)

Wow, I was going to post, but it looks like this thread has gotten way too serious....:numbness:

We don't drink, but I was thinking that a small glass of wine might be helpful...?


----------



## chic (Aug 21, 2015)

On the lighter side, if a man is sexy, handsome and chivalrous enough, I don't think any woman, even a senior woman, would require artificial, (ie. chemical stimulation) to improve her libido. I'm past menopause and my juices still flow well without anything like a libido stimulator. :love_heart:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 21, 2015)

Maybe Cindy becomes Charlie and Seymour becomes Sally...nthego:


----------



## Shirley (Aug 21, 2015)

When I had to have a hysterectomy at age 27, I was afraid that DH and I would never have good sex again. My counselor told me that a woman's sexuality is 99.9 % from her neck up. She was right.


----------



## mitchezz (Aug 21, 2015)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> This is a DISASTER waiting to happen.  If the 300 lb desk clerk at this hotel takes a pink pill and gets "frisky"... I can only hope and pray these hotel door locks are built well!!!!  None of us old geezers will be safe with a stampede of "pinked up" ladies chasing all but catching we who are slowest!!!



You wish!


----------



## mitchezz (Aug 21, 2015)

Ok, I've read the rest of the thread and I have to laugh.......if a woman isn't turned on there's something wrong with her but thank goodness it can be fixed with wine and chocolate. Maybe.....just maybe......she isn't attracted to a particular man??


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 21, 2015)

Sigh, the therapissed needs a drink, join me Mitchezz? Non alcoholic if you don't imbibe. Lol.


----------



## mitchezz (Aug 21, 2015)

Shal I have been known to have the odd tipple on special occasions.....like any day that ends with a y.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 21, 2015)

So, Mitchezz, I take it today is a drinking day? Lol.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 21, 2015)

A serious article on Fliberanserin. http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-08-21/female-******-game-changer-perception-womens-sexuality/6714712

Just one warning



> A bucketload of Fliberanserin is not going to help if you don't like your partner...      Dr Rosie King


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 23, 2015)

When I had to have a hysterectomy at age 27, I was afraid that DH and I would never have good sex again. My counselor told me that a woman's sexuality is 99.9 % from her neck up. She was right. 

I agree, I try to beg off only on full moons...if something can get things going again yaaaay!


----------

